# Waypoints erased....ughhh



## getthenet04 (Mar 1, 2015)

I have a 700 series Humminbird and all my nav data was erased accidentally. ..is there anyway to recover the data? It was not backed up to an SD card unfortunately. Any insight would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

What do you mean accidentally erased?? Did you physically do a select all and Delete?


----------



## getthenet04 (Mar 1, 2015)

I used the format navigation function not realizing it would erase my data....thought it would prepare the data to export to SD card. The funny thing is if you go to create a new waypoint it starts at the next number in sequence from where it left off. The export function was buried in 3 other menus that I found after the fact. My Lowrance unit is so much more user friendly in my opinion.


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

getthenet04 said:


> I used the format navigation function not realizing it would erase my data....thought it would prepare the data to export to SD card. The funny thing is if you go to create a new waypoint it starts at the next number in sequence from where it left off. The export function was buried in 3 other menus that I found after the fact. My Lowrance unit is so much more user friendly in my opinion.


 Ewww... I probably don't need to tell you, but that wasn't good. That Format function "cleans out" that internal storage. I highly doubt that you will be able to undo that -- especially if you now created new WPs that could have possibly over written any remnants of the original WPs. Your last gasp/hope is to contact the HB Cust Service to see if they can help you recover something/anything.


----------



## getthenet04 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeah, I know....there was no hard stop or prompt that warned me of what I was about to do. Oh well time to go find more waypoints and store them on my new Lowrance and back those up! Thanks OldSchool


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Always been a stickler for backups to the point of redundancy but memory cards are cheap
*http://tinyurl.com/ogdtar7*
especially when you consider how much gas you are gonna spend trying to find those treasured hot spots. Long before GPS, I had a honey hole ~600 yards off shore on a 10' flat. The honey hole was maybe 20' in daimeter and 40' deep in the center. We think it was an old well. Even with some easily identifable landmarks, it usually took 25- 30 minutes to get the exact location. GPS makes it easy to find but somehow takes some of the fun out of the search.


----------

